# Kamloops ??? any good for young family ??



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi we have been looking to emigrate to the Okanagan region near to Kelowna but have come across "Kamloops" on the website it looks really good and housing seems to be cheaper? Any one have any info please??
Thanks


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Its a nice place. It does not have the lakes that the Okanagan has (Kamloops lake is not that great). The river is great for swimming & boating, you see hundreds of people floating down it on tubes in the summer. Shuswap lake is a great rec area within an hour of the place. It is drier than the Okanagan being pretty well desert. It is an easy 3.5 hour drive from Vancouver, freeway all the way. It is also quite large and has all the amenities. It can be hot in the summer often around 35 C.


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

thanks for that


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

telcoman said:


> It is drier than the Okanagan being pretty well desert.


Good feedback, telcoman.  

I'll agree that Kamloops gets hot summer weather and the surrounding area does have the desert type foliage. I've always like the Shuswap area, as do many people who come to enjoy the weather and the lake. Many people take advantage of a get-away at the cabins that line the lake and houseboat vacations are a big draw. Surprisingly enough though, it's Osoyoos in the south Okanagan that bears the distinction of Canada's desert.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Yeah, the whole region is semi arid, seems to be more arid in the south, then greens up a bit & gets more arid in the north around cache creek & kamloops.

BTW I will add links to your 2 sites on http://www.vancouver.hm/southbc.html


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

That's kind of you, telcoman! Kudos to you for all the time you've put into offering information on your site. After endlessly researching the net while going through the immigration process, the least any of us can do is "pay it forward" to others following in our footsteps.


----------

